# DIRECTV Announces Organizational Changes



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*DIRECTV Announces Organizational Changes[*



> EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Oct. 5, 2007--DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading satellite television service provider, announced that John Suranyi, president of Sales and Service, has resigned from the company effective today. Michael Palkovic, formerly the company's chief financial officer, has been appointed executive vice president of Operations and will now oversee the company's home service and installation network, call center operations, supply chain and other related activities. Patrick Doyle, the company's chief accounting officer, has been appointed chief financial officer. Palkovic and Doyle along with Paul Guyardo, executive vice president of Sales & Marketing and chief marketing officer, will all report to Chase Carey, the company's president and CEO.
> 
> ....


Read the rest of the press release at *DirecTV Releations*http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1059489&highlight=


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Mr. Palkovic seems pretty sharp and appears to know what it going on at DIRECTV. Hopefully he can whip the installation thing into shape.


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

Are there any thoughts about what could have precipitated this change? Anything tangible?


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

Hopefully he'll focus on 3 of their bigger issues:
Proper training, good communication flow to technicians and consistent messages to customers.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Hear, hear!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I always get nervous when I see finance people take over customer service functions. There is a tendency to focus on cost cutting rather than improved service.

Hopefully that is not the case here.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

Upstream said:


> I always get nervous when I see finance people take over customer service functions. There is a tendency to focus on cost cutting rather than improved service.
> 
> Hopefully that is not the case here.


I have the same worry. When I read the press release, it felt to me more like "take the guy who knows what he's doing and jettison the guy in charge of the mess" than "put the bean counter in charge of the expensive part of the business to cut costs".

Just my corporate radar - I could be wrong.


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

The best way to cut costs is train the installers how to properly troubleshoot issues so they do not continue to replace perfectly working equipment.


----------



## Woody_1 (Jan 11, 2007)

reweiss said:


> The best way to cut costs is train the installers how to properly troubleshoot issues so they do not continue to replace perfectly working equipment.


I agree.
Do it right the first time will both cut cost and increase customer satisfaction, which in turn will grow the business.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Congratulations to Mr. Palkovic, Doyle and Guyardo from the staff and members here! We wish you the best of course!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Sales guy leaving almost always means he didn't hit his quota. If it was just the service aspect they would put someone else in charge of that and let him continue with sales.


----------



## ohio69 (Nov 3, 2006)

Upstream said:


> I always get nervous when I see finance people take over customer service functions. There is a tendency to focus on cost cutting rather than improved service.
> 
> Hopefully that is not the case here.


It is


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Sales guy leaving almost always means he didn't hit his quota. If it was just the service aspect they would put someone else in charge of that and let him continue with sales.


That's probably true. But there's still an indirect benefit that would improve the qutoas.

Some people were ticked off around Superbowl time when all of the HR20 installation requests came in and they couldn't get their receivers in time. Some delays were obviously because D** didn't have enough inventory. Other people (like myself) were told it would be at least a month before someone was available to install my system. That was mostly because there were not enough installers available in my area because they were overbooked. If they could cut down on the number of wasted revisits for replacing equipment that didn't need replacing, more installation visit timeslots would be open.

I know of a handful of people (ex potential customers) that didn't want to wait and went elsewhere.

In the end, many problems will be solved by training the installers better.

I suspect an indirect benefit would be the installers would eventually get smart enough to start correcting the CSRs more when they make mistakes or tell customers incorrect information. Indirectly we might see some improvement from the CSRs. I'll call it the 'trickle up' syndrome.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

wmj5 said:


> directv since 1955: I just hope they can get someone to get the bugs out of these receivers:


*1955*?? Were there *any* satellites in orbit then???  :lol:

On topic: There is one other thing that would help a little with the delays. Since installs are free the only people who are going to ask to just send them the components are people who would most likely be qualified to do it. Back off the policy of an installer has to come out. Even if 10% of the DIY'rs mess something up that still saved 90% of the visits and they can charge for a repair visit.


----------



## fantinocsny (Apr 3, 2007)

Like we even care about this


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

wmj5 said:


> directv since 1955: I just hope they can get someone to get the bugs out of these receivers:


I have owned a number of different receivers: an old Sony attached to a single LNB, an SD DTivo, a Samsung HD TS160 and now an HR20-700. I have yet to encounter a bug in the software that kept me from enjoying the service. I might complain that a menu was slow or that an option was not designed as I would have done it. But I have never had a receiver lockup consistently or have any kind of repeatable problem.

I have also had my DirecTV receivers on a UPS for the past 6 years. Maybe that helps.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Woody_1 said:


> I agree.
> Do it right the first time will both cut cost and increase customer satisfaction, which in turn will grow the business.


But this would take not only dollars to implement, but also time to see the results (resources and patience). I've never experienced a financial genius who didn't hate spending money.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I share the same concern about bean counters getting into high positions in critical operational areas.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

fantinocsny said:


> Like we even care about this


And your reason for posting then?

There are people that dont' care about HD networks either...

Should we stop posting about it too?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Congratulations, Michael Palkovic and Patrick Doyle. Continue to do us proud! 
Good luck in your future endeavors, John Suranyi.

As for running labor intensive operations such as installations and call centers, there is a very tricky balance between the three main facets: training, employee satisfaction, and re-work that combine into two very important things: fiscal responsibility and a bit more importantly (IMHO) customer satisfaction. 

I think I've seen improvement in the call center operations, based on many conversations with CSRs, some who know me here and just calling in.

May the improvements now carry over to the install side of things.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lman (Dec 21, 2006)

I just hope he supports DLB.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

This also could be temporary until the ownership change takes place. Malone may restructure things again.


----------



## fkostyun (Feb 15, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I think I've seen improvement in the call center operations, based on many conversations with CSRs, some who know me here and just calling in.


I have seen this myself - when I call it, it "seems" less that I'm talking to someone in india, and more of talking to someone in the US. I do hope the improvements continue!!!


----------



## bosco10021 (Apr 17, 2006)

I am hoping Mr. Michael Palkovic is a hockey fan.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

longrider said:


> *1955*?? Were there *any* satellites in orbit then???  :lol:
> .


Yesterday (Oct 4) was the 50th anniversary of the very first satellite, Sputnik. It was launched in 1957, so no, there were no satellites in 1955.

Carl


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

msmith said:


> I have the same worry. When I read the press release, it felt to me more like "take the guy who knows what he's doing and jettison the guy in charge of the mess" than "put the bean counter in charge of the expensive part of the business to cut costs".
> 
> Just my corporate radar - I could be wrong.


Does seem like someone got escorted out after the boss was throughly PO'ed. It is possible to cut costs and improve service. Random changes would improve customer service at this point.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

reweiss said:


> The best way to cut costs is train the installers how to properly troubleshoot issues so they do not continue to replace perfectly working equipment.


Sure is. But if you 1) pay next to nothing per install; 2) use contractors who use contractors who use contractors; and 3) have no training of your own personnel (CSRs), what do you expect? No bucks, no Buck Rogers.


----------



## waynenm (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm hoping for the best tomorrow, having scheduled a realignment through a CSR that was virtually clueless about 103(b) issues. After asking for her Supervisor, I was informed that my service call would be at no charge. Hmmmm.


----------



## Martinrrrr (Apr 5, 2007)

wmj5 said:


> directv since 1955: I just hope they can get someone to get the bugs out of these receivers:


Ah, 1955, that was the old tube version of the Model-D TV satellite, wasn't it? :lol:


----------



## hockeynut07 (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe the new guy will get the programmers to give us a way to disable the FF Autocorrect feature which I so despise.


----------



## svcguy (Apr 5, 2007)

longrider said:


> *1955*?? Were there *any* satellites in orbit then???  :lol:


...Just to be a nerd, I believe in '55 the Navy was using the Moon for some of the first 'satellite' communications...

...I now return you to your regularly scheduled posting, already in progress...


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

waynenm said:


> I'm hoping for the best tomorrow, having scheduled a realignment through a CSR that was virtually clueless about 103(b) issues. After asking for her Supervisor, I was informed that my service call would be at no charge. Hmmmm.


I get these SS's %'s:
101-97, 103b-97, 110-94, 119-98
My lowest reading for the 103b TPS's is 94%.
My dish was aligned for 101 and 110 and then fine tuned for 119 back in June. It has NOT been touched since then. My question is WHY ALL this stuff about 103b?


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> I get these SS's %'s:
> 101-97, 103b-97, 110-94, 119-98
> My lowest reading for the 103b TPS's is 94%.
> My dish was aligned for 101 and 110 and then fine tuned for 119 back in June. It has NOT been touched since then. My question is WHY ALL this stuff about 103b?


Some installers did their job correctly and others did not. Unfortunately, I had one of the latter.


----------



## MAVERICK007 (Aug 30, 2006)

longrider said:


> *1955*?? Were there *any* satellites in orbit then???  :lol:
> 
> _Well, I do know that Sputnik launched in 1957! _


----------



## darklight (Feb 7, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Yesterday (Oct 4) was the 50th anniversary of the very first satellite, Sputnik. It was launched in 1957, so no, there were no satellites in 1955.
> 
> Carl


Maybe that's what they WANT you to think.... :evilgrin:


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

Sorry for the mistake on being with directv, since they didn't come out untill 1994, went with them in 1995, thanks


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

My installer was a dud too. This is one area that needs improvement. Lots of speculation on this board about the reasons. Sometimes, there are no reasons, made public, anyway. People just choose to do something else. Good luck and best wishes to the "new" management team and to the gentleman who chose to leave.


----------



## waynenm (Oct 31, 2006)

Game Fan said:


> My installer was a dud too. This is one area that needs improvement. Lots of speculation on this board about the reasons. Sometimes, there are no reasons, made public, anyway. People just choose to do something else. Good luck and best wishes to the "new" management team and to the gentleman who chose to leave.


The guy who showed up at my house this morning had a meter in his hand, and knew what the deal was. Indeed, tweaking the 101 and 119 resulted in far better readings off the 103(b), now around 90%. I'm thinking these numbers are dependent on your location in North America, but now my 101 and 119 numbers are 95%+. So, good.

There are major consistency issues with the subcontractors D* retains. Some are very good. Some, not so much. So, I agree, this is definitely an area that needs improvement.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

reweiss said:


> The best way to cut costs is train the installers how to properly troubleshoot issues so they do not continue to replace perfectly working equipment.


=======
Reweiss,

Let me see if I understand you. You are saying perform sales and installation tasks correctly the first time. Save the money that is now wasted on redos and meaningless procedures. Is that it?

Hmmmmmmmm?

DTV will never do it.

Joe


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

It's not just incorrect installs that have to be redone. DirecTv is pretty adamant about service calls that don't have to happen at all. 

I upgraded a legacy reciever for an H20. Got it for 20 dollars shipping. I had to talk the CSR into NOT sending someone out to install it. It took several minutes but I finally convinced them to make it a self install. I unplugged the old receiver and plugged the same cables into the new one (along with the BBC) and I was good to go after calling in for activation. 

Now why did they try so hard to send someone out to do that for me? It would have been a complete waste of time when the guy could have been dealing with a new customer install that really required him to be there.


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

fantinocsny said:


> Like we even care about this


Judging by the number of replies, someone cares. I know I do. D* needs to get a handle on their installation services. They could save a lot of money and create more goodwill with customers whose installs go right the first time.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

What are the chances that Palkovic will pull the plug on the CE's?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

DishDog said:


> What are the chances that Palkovic will pull the plug on the CE's?


Let me just say, pretty darn slim...


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *DIRECTV Announces Organizational Changes[*
> 
> Read the rest of the press release at *DirecTV Releations*http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1059489&highlight=


So now we are to expect more work, less pay, more quality control comissions and field inspections, more complaints how bad we work and how lazy and stupid we are and less praise. Oh Im sorry thats impossible since we never get any praise.

And by the way why would you wanna quit such a great job at a great company at the time of such great and exciting changes?


----------



## brentley (Oct 1, 2007)

bones boy said:


> Are there any thoughts about what could have precipitated this change? Anything tangible?


Sales leaders leave or get fired for a number of reasons.

1. (Top reason) they fail to make their number
2. They make their number but have a fishy deal that the finance boys don't like and could cause a restate (less likely in a business like direct TV where the majority of the revenue is via a channel.
3. Regime change above. If your boss changes or is likely to change often there will be other executive changes (many leaders like to have thier own team in key positions).
4. Got a better or different job. This can happen.
5. Missed my bonus gotta run. If the comp plan is structured in such a way that people cannot make money if they have average quarters, then they leave for different comp plans.
6. Tired of the team or the team is tired of me. You cannot fire the whole sales team, but you can change the coach.

That all being said, many, many companies have ops guys in charge of support and things are just fine. The transition to new policies is the key, if they come in properly things will be okay, if they suddenly switch to this draconian model, or out source to some place where your staff needs ART (Accent reduction training, a common need for companies that out source to India) then you have a problem.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

> Welcome to our sales training seminar.
> 
> Our company makes inferior, overpriced products. To compensate for that, we set unreasonably high sales quotas.
> 
> ...


- captions from an old Dilbert comic strip


----------



## SteveEJ (May 30, 2007)

wmj5 said:


> directv since 1955: I just hope they can get someone to get the bugs out of these receivers:


You meant 1855 right?

:uglyhamme :uglyhamme :uglyhamme


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

DishDog said:


> What are the chances that Palkovic will pull the plug on the CE's?


You must be joking! We are testing their software for FREE. Who would discontinue that?


----------



## CableSux (Oct 7, 2005)

john18 said:


> I share the same concern about bean counters getting into high positions in critical operational areas.


This reminds me of when I worked for Lockheed Martin... technical managers had agricultural, music, accounting degrees... anything but technical degrees. :grin:


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

svcguy said:


> ...Just to be a nerd, I believe in '55 the Navy was using the Moon for some of the first 'satellite' communications...
> 
> ...I now return you to your regularly scheduled posting, already in progress...


Just to be nerdier, even primitive people cooridinated actions by the phases of the moon....people planning to meet at the next full moon, etc, so by that standard "satellite communications" has been in use for thousands of years. Maybe he meant 1955 BC....


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

For hundreds of years people thought the sun revolved around the earth - so they had dual communication satellites they were getting information from. They were wrong, but it was still effective.


----------



## jberger (Jul 13, 2007)

My guess is than one of the board of directors actually called the customer service number, got stuck in the IVR loop and decided the guy needed to be fired. 

I've been with DTV for a long time, but anytime I have to call that 1-800 number, I want to kill the poor soul who actually answers the phone. The automated IVR system is worst I've ever used. It's never once correctly identified my account and connected me to the correct department. Not to mention how clueless most of the reps are, even on mundane questions.


----------



## GreyGhost00 (Aug 12, 2003)

This has "cost-cutting" written all over it. No other reason to put a CFO in charge unless you're looking to cut costs. Period. I've yet to see a finance guy be in charge of anything non-finance and think of anything first but the bottom line. That's the way they're wired.

You think the CSR experience is bad now? Just wait until they start cutting them.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

jberger said:


> My guess is than one of the board of directors actually called the customer service number, got stuck in the IVR loop and decided the guy needed to be fired.
> 
> I've been with DTV for a long time, but anytime I have to call that 1-800 number, I want to kill the poor soul who actually answers the phone. The automated IVR system is worst I've ever used. It's never once correctly identified my account and connected me to the correct department. Not to mention how clueless most of the reps are, even on mundane questions.


800‑824‑9081
Just sit patiently.
When the CSR picks up the phone, request an 'advanced technical agent' and hope for the best.


----------

